# Frozen embryos.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

A 2010 article about a baby born from a 20 yr old frozen embryo got me thinking. Does anyone know of any frozen German Shepherd embryos that were frozen.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm, what would be the point?


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Fodder said:


> Hmm, what would be the point?


Producing more puppies from a bitch than what she could naturally produce. Bring back older genetics to more current times. Could be different reasons. Maybe a breeder wants pups from her bitch but doesn't want to have her carry them. This would be advantageous in a working or show dog as the dog doesn't have to take a break to be pregnant. However I don't know regulations on that(not government but like AKC, SV etc.) and if there would be puppy registration issues or anything?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

The technology isn't really there for freezing canine embryos and having successful pregnancies the way it is for cattle and horses. The first pup born from a frozen embryo in the western hemisphere only happened a few years ago. A super adorable beagle/lab cross. 

https://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34288/title/Puppy-Born-from-Frozen-Embryo/

We are probably at least several decades away from this technology being available to dog breeders.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Kazel said:


> Fodder said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, what would be the point?
> ...


 All of the above.
However, I was thinking more about dogs from 20-25 yrs ago being able to bring back bloodlines in current breedings.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> The technology isn't really there for freezing canine embryos and having successful pregnancies the way it is for cattle and horses. The first pup born from a frozen embryo in the western hemisphere only happened a few years ago. A super adorable beagle/lab cross.
> 
> https://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34288/title/Puppy-Born-from-Frozen-Embryo/
> 
> We are probably at least several decades away from this technology being available to dog breeders.


Thanks this is what I was wondering about.


----------

